# can anyone help me with Colour Genetics



## kimmers (Jul 31, 2016)

Hello I have a self Black-buck Black eyes and I have a variety of females but not sure which female will produce a variety of colours of pups. the parents of the buck is grey and tan buck and ginger and white dam. but as of my females I'm not sure of parents. Which female/ females should I use to get nice variation in colours ? obviously you cant define exact colours but I would just like to try and aim to get a nice variation. 
if anyone can help that would be amazing

I have a 
a full white,black eyes 
a black and tan, black eyes 
a brown and white, black eyes 
a black and white and slight tan, black eyes 
a brown ,black eyes 
a ginger, brown and white, black eyes

Thanks


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

black and white and slight tan to him would give you the chance for black self, black tan, black pied and black tan pied


----------



## kimmers (Jul 31, 2016)

Thank you x


----------

